

Who says RSS is dead ? - tekunik
http://tekunik.blogspot.com/2009/10/who-says-rss-is-dead.html

======
robotron
Who is actually saying RSS/Atom is dead? I use it heavily - via Google Reader.
I even have feeds of certain Twitter users, bypassing the need to follow via
Twitter.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Techcrunch said it...morons (them, not you).

~~~
tekunik
<http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/05/05/rest-in-peace-rss/>

btw it has gained more importance after pubsubhubbub and rsscloud.

------
greyman
I've got a more interesting question: Is RSS the best technology for
delivering daily reading?

I tended to think so and I have been an avid user of Google Reader, which
diligently delivers a new stuff to read every day.

But after some time I discovered one negative side of feed reading - namely,
it fosters the attachment to always check whether there is something new to
read. For example, I go through all my feeds, and then one hour later I again
would check whether there is something new. Of course, everything can become
an addiction when one does it too much, but in case of RSS, it seems to me
that it is something innate in this technology. Simply, the way it works it
might create a feeling of "obligation" to clear all unread feeds.

Currently, I am working on developing another system, which would deliver
interesting stuff to me more efficiently and my ultimate goal is to get rid of
feed reader. For same websites I read daily like HN, I am now using old-
fashioned bookmarks.

Then, there are some other areas I want to follow, for example, "minimalism".
Now, instead of subscribing myself to 10 feeds about minimalism and check them
several times per day, I am now using twitter search and services like
Tweetmeme. The rationale behind this is, that if someone writes something
worth reading, it will almost sure be retweeted. At least in my case, I think
the future is to use some service built on twitter to find what is being
tweeted, without being psychologically shackled by "subscriptions".

------
jacquesm
RSS is alive and kicking, plenty of really big applications depend on it for
their functioning. FB, Google News, Twitter and a whole pile of others would
be unthinkable without RSS as a service underneath to take care of a good bit
of the 'plumbing'.

RSS is not very 'sexy', but then again neither is a transistor.

------
MicahWedemeyer
I use RSS/Atom all the time from an API standpoint. It's an excellent starting
point for publishing data to an external 3rd party.

------
alexandros
I guess it's in vain to ask people to stop calling feeds 'RSS' when there's a
better format we should all be standardising around...

~~~
briansmith
Atom was created because the RSS people refused to fix the ambiguities with
RSS. Almost immediately after Atom was finalized, the RSS people changed their
mind and fixed the big issues. So now there's really not much reason to choose
Atom instead of RSS. Atom ended up being a big waste of time; actually, it
wasn't a mere waste of time, it is actually harmful. Now everybody who deals
with feeds has to deal with 4 kinds of RSS + Atom, instead of just 4 kinds of
RSS.

~~~
jacquesm
You could argue that Atom wasn't a waste of time because it got the RSS people
to fix their stuff.

It's a great example of why competition is good.

------
elblanco
Nobody.

------
sjs
RSS isn't dead, my sisters just discovered it a year or two back.

------
ticktock
i'm trying this out now: <http://gr.aiderss.com/> I can see it becoming useful

